# Learned something new to me about General Patton



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

In the January issue of 1st Freedom i noticed an ad for a $2000 George Patton commemorative Colt 1903 .32 hammerless semi auto with mother of pearl grips.

Of course I wouldn't pay that sort of money for a functional wall display firearm but what got me was I had always heard that Patton had ivory grips on his single action 1873 revolvers and on his 1911 and detested mother of pearl.

As others, I had heard when someone referred to his sidearms as pearl handled, he was inclined to correct them that his grip of choice was ivoryl and pearl was what a New Orleans pimp would carry.

While perusing a box of 1970s era Guns and Ammo magazines a friend gave me to read the other day, I saw an article that said Patton did have some mother of pearl grip hide out smaller caliber insurance stash pieces in his sidearm collection.

All my life from what old guys told me , I thought Patton only carried his ivory grip Colt single action revolvers and in reading a 50 year old article , I find that he also carried model 1911 semiautos . .357s and semi auto smaller caliber and profile , as he called them, pimp guns too . 

At least he kept his pearl grip pieces stashed under his uniform blouse as he maintained his ivory gripped Blood and Guts image LOL.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i wonder if some of that isn't Hollywood they grab a snap shot of who a person is then portray them to that and well typically get guns wrong, but also the development and greater detail of any character often portraying the character not as they were but how the director wants them to be.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Maybe your right. I just remember seeing pictures in my father's WW2 history book of Patton with his ivory grip revolvers and one of him with an ivory grip 1911 and my father and a PBS documentary both said he tersely corrected a war correspondent about calling his ivory grip revolvers pearl handled and from those sources, until last week, I took it Patton only used ivory.

I would love having antique ivory grips on some of my handguns , but the oldest school grips I have are checkered walnut from the 1950s /1960s and 1980s Pachmyer rubber grips that I keep treated.

Those large checker walnut grips look nice on my .357 Trooper but after running a box or two of ammo through it my hands feel like they have been caned by an Asian discipline master.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.pattonhq.com/pistols.html
*General Patton's Pistols and Commemorative Replicas
*
https://www.guns.com/news/2011/06/17/the-known-and-lesser-known-carry-guns-of-george-s-patton


----------

